
SPA-like user experience with back end only: Phoenix.LiveView: - erokar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2DU0qLfPIY&feature=youtu.be&t=918
======
dsiegel2275
This is very interesting and a project that I'll track to see how it evolves.
I agree fully that for many applications a SPA and the mess of a technology
stack that it usually involves is overkill.

Part of the current impl doesn't seem like it is going to scale as the DOM in
a page gets larger and larger: he mentions that right now they are sending the
full rendered HTML from the server to the client on every update, then doing
the diff client-side. They are looking at optimizations, hopefully sending
diffs from the server is one of them.

------
lucd
See also Drab [https://tg.pl/drab](https://tg.pl/drab) The extension library
to Phoenix Framework for providing an access to the browser's User Interface
(DOM objects) from the server side.

